
North and South Korea to hold high-level talks - dworldaroundus
http://www.the-wau.com/post/asia/north-and-south-korea-to-hold-high-level-talks/15020
======
TokyoKid
Good news. Hopefully Trump is not invited. The south must end their military
aggressions immediately.

